# MKV Dash Cubby



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

I picked one up for $45.00 on the classified forums. Now I know why it was so cheap. These things are a pain in the a$$ to install. I got it done but it was insane how deep into the dash I had to go. And parts that had to be removed to allow clearance to close. Although nothing got broken.


----------



## dts0246 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: MKV Dash Cubby (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I picked one up for $45.00 on the classified forums. Now I know why it was so cheap. These things are a pain in the a$$ to install. I got it done but it was insane how deep into the dash I had to go. And parts that had to be removed to allow clearance to close. Although nothing got broken.


Any pics of the install process?? Have been thinking of doing it but curious to see how much really needs to be done.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: MKV Dash Cubby (dts0246)*

No pics sorry. But on key thing to know is when removing the old one there is a screw behind the headlight switch. The switch most be removed 1st, simple push in on it turn slightly to the right and pulled. Also the dash trim will have to be removed along with the strip thats under the cluster. once the old panel is out there is a metal brace that has to be removed as well. and another bracket that holds the brace up which the fuse block will have to be moved in order to get to the bolt. how ever i sneaked it out with a 10mm wrench little harder but my buttom fuse block screw didn't wanna come out. It's not too too bad just a little harder than you would think. But then again it's a VW. Just take your time look at what your doing and don't just pull on parts hoping it'll come loose. That's how stuff breaks. But it looks great now. I did find a site somewhere that had detailed step by step pics of this and the euro cup holder install. That'll be a battle for the spring though. Also give me a chance to loosen my e-brake cable.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: MKV Dash Cubby (vw93to85)*

Here is a DIY we wrote for this: Dash Cubby
And, of course, here is the product:


----------



## yanimac (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MKV Dash Cubby (OEMpl.us)*

Hello, just curious, how much room do you really have in that cubby? Any pics of one installed and open?


----------



## yanimac (May 29, 2008)

Can this be installed without removing the sheetmetal???
vw93to85, did you remove any?
If it can compromise the safety of the vehicle how does it not comprise the European cars?
Still no photos of someone with this installed and open?


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (yanimac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yanimac* »_Can this be installed without removing the sheetmetal???
vw93to85, did you remove any?
If it can compromise the safety of the vehicle how does it not comprise the European cars?
Still no photos of someone with this installed and open?

different countries have different safety standards. and i am sure that oempl.us is just covering their butts when talking about safety... because technically replacing suspension parts, brake and wheels/tires can affect the safety of your vehicle as well... but most people wouldnt think twice to swap out these items.
these brackets really only look like they add a bit more support to the dash in the event your knees make contact, but i could be wrong.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The brackets in question are only installed on cars for the US. Even Canada doesn't have them.
They are the result of US federal legislation that was passed prior to airbags and seat-belt laws. The gist of it is that a knee-bar across the entire dash would prevent occupants from sliding off the seat and under the dash in a collision. We now have belts and bags that prevent that, but the law still remains...
So, yes, we are covering our butts.


----------



## Chaslupo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: MKV Dash Cubby (yanimac)*

I purchased one of the Anthracite dash cubbies from OEM Plus, and installed it with the help of the forums and some good tools. It definitely does add more storage capacity, especially when your glove box and center console are already filled with iPods, iPhones, GPS, Manuals or other electronics, and their relevant cables, connectors and chargers. Mine does not have one of those synthetic felt/fur liners like the glove box does or the dash cubbies in the Passats do. I do not know if one is even available, but it would be nice to keep the loose change and EZ-Pass from making noise when vibrating.


----------

